# When It's Working... It's Great



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

seems you got a clunker..I've had the Go55 for years and no problem at all. I've also had other grizzly tools that had issues from the get-go. They seem to have problems with quality control.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

Wow. I had nearly the same problems with my late i8" Griz BS. I say 'Late' as I found it a new home, far, far away.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Hiccups? I would call what you describe more than hiccups. Thanks for the review. This would direct me away from Grizzly tools.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Sorry for your issues. That's a pretty good looking saw from the pictures. I have a GO555extreme that has been great from the get go(over 5 years). I do find the bearing on the guides needs blown off with some compressed air once in a while or they get noisy .


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

#1 mine is not Grizzly but had the same issue.
#2 do you suppose the gauge is just fouled with dust?
#3 parts fail occasionally, it is just something we have to get used to.

That Alex Snodgrass video turned me and my bandsaw into great friends.


----------



## MatthewP (Oct 18, 2012)

Bogeyguy: I have three Grizzly machines and this BS is the only one hat has given me trouble so far. Grizzly offers a fantastic value much of the time.

Howie: It is a good looking and working saw most of the time. If it were the guide bearings that were the problem i would have considered it normal wear. The main wheel bearings shold last much more than 9 months.

Jumbojack: not a gauge issue.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I guess my impression is quite odd. So, it's not that an economical band saw.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

I was looking into a Grizzly, but this gives me pause. Although I agree parts will fail, this saw is way too young for this type of failure. QC issue for sure.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

My G0513X2BF has been nothing but perfect from day one. I resaw logs on it about once a month, had it for almost a year now. It is my fifth Grizzly item, a 15" spiralhead planer being the first, then the saw, then two hanging air filters, then a small four jaw chuck for my HF lathe. All of it has run well.

It would seem you got a lemon. We all been there. Craftsman seems to be my bugaboo brand.
If I was you I probably would not buy another Grizzly, either.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the same saw for yrs now, with no problem. I put the riser kit on it as well. Seems you got a lemon. Good luck.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had the same saw with a riser for about a year. The only issue I've had was the fan motor housing was dented when I got it. Seems many others have had the same issue, but was immediately handled by Grizzly. As for the tension scale I use the push the blade method to determine if there is enough tension. It's the way I was taught and is used in the Snodgrass video as well.

I've purchased a number of Grizzly tools and wouldn't hesitate to purchase more in the future.

BTW … change out the blade that came with the saw. Better yet, try it once and the replace it and try the new blade. The difference is amazing.


----------



## papajohn54 (May 29, 2013)

I too have the same saw with the riser. I've it about a year now, and have no problems with it. I have done everything from jig-saw puzzles to re-sawing. In fact, just today I added about 30 bd. ft. of maple, I've had drying on the side of the house for about 2 years. Everything from 12/4 X 8 down to 4/4 X 4, ranging from 24" to 60". I also agree that the supplied blade is junk, For re-sawing I just use a 1/2" skip tooth blade.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

when I bought my Rikon 10 345 I cabbaged some really good bearings from work and after awhile I put them on I don't know the name but they really felt good when I put them on and I haven't had any problems since, I had 3 bearings go out so the ones I have now are working very well I think they are double roll with a steel cap they really are smooth I guess you have to buy a saw then do some rework to it when you set it up, I went ahead and welded quite a few spots on mine cause I really didn't like the looks of the welds kinda went over the whole saw there are things that will not hold up on some says you just have to read through the post and reviews and figure what kinda of super tuneup you need before you start sawing


----------



## MatthewP (Oct 18, 2012)

Well I'm happy to report that with the replacement of the upper wheel bearings the saw is running better and quieter than ever. The bearings are a standard 6202 size that I ordered from mcmaster.com. The bearings are also easy to replace so if you are considering the replacement yourself I would say have at it. All you need is a hammer, screwdriver and a block of wood.

My rating still stands because I do not think that I should have to do this type of maintenance after only nine months of use.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

some people buy new cars and tear them down and build them like they want, just sayin I do the same with my tools buy them refine them and get rid of the problems


----------



## prcogliano (Mar 24, 2012)

My grizzly band saw was real noisy after setting it up for the first time. It sounded like one of the upper bearings. When I was showing my son so that he could have a listen and help diagnose the problem, the saw seized up. I called grizzly and they sent me an upgraded set of bearings. I swapped out he bearings easily. One of the bearings was destroyed. The saw has been great ever since.


----------



## Capadap (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase from grizzly with millions of there products sold you can't be wrong!


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Interesting to read these comments. So many people say they have never had a problem with Grizzly, but so many say they do. The funny thing is how many people have problems, and weeks later work thought them and are happy about it. I don't think I have tolerance for bad QC. Clearly there is a high % of failing parts or misses on Grizzly's part.

Bummer, their 17" extreme has so many great features.


----------

